# βαρέα ένσημα



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2011)

Πώς θα τα λέγατε; Η μόνη μου σκέψη ως τώρα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω κανένα special stamps, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Αν προσθέταμε κανένα heavy physical work μπροστά; Έψαξα και τον ιστότοπο της ΕΕ αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2011)

Ο αγγλικός οδηγός του ΙΚΑ αναφέρει τα βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά επαγγέλματα ως heavy & health hazardous occupations. Ίσως heavy and health hazardous (occupations) stamps?


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Λίγο ψάξιμο στον Γούγλη και το μόνο αντίστοιχο που βρήκα είναι τα National Insurance Stamps, ή αλλέως Insurance Contribution Certificates (για Αγγλία) , αλλά πρόκειται για σύστημα που δεν ισχύει πια. Σήμερα ισχύει το Voluntary National Insurance Contribution σύστημα. Όσο για τα βαρέα, η διάκριση φαίνεται να είναι τυπικά ΕΛληνικό φαινόμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο, και Geysser, καλώς ήρθες!


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Merci!


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Καλωσόρισμα κι από μένα.

Η δική μου πρόταση: 
*national insurance stamps for hazardous occupations*


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλωσόρισμα κι από μένα.
> 
> Η δική μου πρόταση:
> *national insurance stamps for hazardous occupations*


 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! Και συμφωνώ. 
Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια όμως: στην Ελλάδα, η ασφάλιση δεν είναι εθνική, αλλά εξαρτάται και από το Ταμείο (και τα'χουμε πολλά τα ρημάδια!). Δηλαδή το "National" δεν αποδίδει την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Δεν θα πρέπει να καθοριστεί λοιπόν και το ταμείο στο οποίο αναφέρονται τα ένσημα; Κι αν ναι, δεν καταλήγουμε σε μετάφραση-σπαγγέτι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Geysser said:


> Κι αν ναι, δεν καταλήγουμε σε μετάφραση-σπαγγέτι;


Αντιθέτως, κόβουμε την πρώτη λέξη και χαμηλώνουμε τον δείκτη μπλαμπλά. :)
_insurance stamps for hazardous occupations_


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αντιθέτως, κόβουμε την πρώτη λέξη και χαμηλώνουμε τον δείκτη μπλαμπλά. :)
> _insurance stamps for hazardous occupations_


 
Κάπου εκεί θα κατέληγα κι εγώ αλλά ήθελα επιβεβαίωση από τους master!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2011)

Δεν είναι καλύτερο το _*social security* stamps for hazardous occupations_;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Τώρα που κόψαμε το _national_, προτιμώ το δικό σου.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν είναι καλύτερο το _*social security* stamps for hazardous occupations_;


 
Στάνταρ.


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Πιό εύηχο...:glare:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2011)

Είναι μια από τις λίγες φορές πάντως που ο δείκτης μπλαμπλα είναι αντίστροφος: μόλις 0,25


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Είναι μια από τις λίγες φορές πάντως που ο δείκτης μπλαμπλα είναι αντίστροφος: μόλις 0,25


 
Και κάποιος ας διατυπώσει μαθηματικώς σε μένα τον πρωτάρη τον Δείκτη ΜπλαΜπλα (καθώς και το tag για offtopic)...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2011)

Για οφτόπικ, ο μετρ σας προτείνει να διαβάσετε Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ :)
Για το δείκτη μπλαμπλα, όλα ξεκίνησαν εδώ.


----------

